# Mites/ Mange



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I think my dog might have mange on his back legs. There are spots about the size of quarters that are rubbed raw, I just noticed them today. He never scratches it and it doesn't seem to ever bother him. I plan on taking him to the vet. But is there anything I can do in the mean time to supress the mites? (If that is what it is, I did a lot of research and I am convinced)


Anyone ever had experience with mites on dogs? Doesn't seem like a good time from pictures I have seen.


----------

